# Aug E. Dog's Gear



## auge.dog (Feb 13, 2008)

System 1. (Basement multi-purpose room) Basement is an old remodel complete with 70's wood panneling. It was what was there when we purchased the home.

Mitsubishi HC1500
100" DIY screen made of White Melamine board, painted with RL-Maxxmudd v2.1
Emotiva LMC-1 and LPA-1
Pioneer BDP-51FD (need the 7 analog outs)
Time Warner Cable HD Box
Toshiba HD-A2
Onix Rocket 850s, 200, 250s and 150s. (Anyone handy with a soddering gun? I have the upgraded crossover for Bigfoot, but need help swapping it out.)
MFW-15 x 2 (Never had any problem with either of these.)

System 2 (Family room) WAF a consideration.
Panasonic 58px600U
Panasonic dmp-bdt 300
Oppo DV-981
Pioneer vsx-819k
Time Warner HD DVR Box
XBOX 360 Slim w/ Kinect
Roku 720 HD player (Earlier model)
M & K Xenon LCR 25 x 3
Gallo Micro x 2
ULW-10 with Dayton Amp

System 3
Olevia 32" 720 HDTV
Some older model Panasonic DVD Player
Pioneer vsx-D912K
Infinity RS3 x 2, CC2
2 Energy Bookdshelf Speakers (not sure of model).
ULW-10 w/ Dayton Amp

Finally, I have 2 Ascend 170's powered by the separate amp in the Emotiva LMC-1 in a 2d room in the basement.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Those are some nice setups!


----------



## auge.dog (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks, Zeitgeist. Looking through your equipment, have you upgraded either your speakers or your projector? Your list looks like you have some serious subwoofage as well. Much of my equipment, though certainly not all, was bought either used or open box.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

auge.dog said:


> Thanks, Zeitgeist. Looking through your equipment, have you upgraded either your speakers or your projector? Your list looks like you have some serious subwoofage as well. Much of my equipment, though certainly not all, was bought either used or open box.


Speakers are a work in progress. LCR are currently DIY WCW 3-way fully active speakers - that use Acoustic Elegance Woofers and B&C coaxials. They share some similarities with Seaton Catalysts. The surrounds are still being built, they will be Dayton Audio RS225 woofers and the same B&C coax. Finishing the cabinets (empty) hopefully this weekend. Same WCW (woofer-coax-woofer) config, just smaller.

Subs at the moment are a pair of Seaton Submersive HPs. I still have my LLT Mal-X 21" setup though. The Submersives provide more than enough bass for what I need right now. Pretty huge output with 4 15" drivers.

PJ is pretty low on my to-do list. Still an oldie. Planning on upgrading that last, probably after I moved in the near future. Want to go to a Constant Image Height setup w/ISCO/Cineslide and acoustically transparent screen.


----------



## auge.dog (Feb 13, 2008)

Sounds exceptional. Where are you at in Ohio? I'm in Cincinnati.


----------

